# Big Pig Lights Give Away!



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I am giving away one complete kit to someone who posts on here. The rules are pretty easy.

1. You get one entry by posting a picture of yourself with a hog kill on here
2. You get two entries by posting a picture of yourself with a hog kill on here AND my facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/BigPigLights . You must also "like" my page when posting
3. You get an extra entry for featuring one of my lights in your picture
4. Kids with a picture of their hog kill get an extra entry

This contest will go until Oct 18th.

Good Luck to all who enter !!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

big boar a few weeks ago


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Stacking bacon!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My sons first hog. He took this one the first time he hunted by himself in his stand.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

her we go


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted, liked, and shared.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Couple years back. Ain't got many pics with myself in them .


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Finkinkin - thats a lot of hogs!!

The pictures look great, keep them coming!


----------



## btaylor1646 (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll check the Facebook page out...and I'm usually picky about that type thing, but think you have a good product. Here a boar I smoked a few months back..


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Have to be honest. I don't do facebook.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Headed to your Fb page now


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

First hog kill.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Syd loves killing Pigs*

Great thread


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Good lookin porkers!


----------



## Loden (Sep 16, 2012)

son and I shot the same hog this week.........how does that work?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Liked and posted on Facebook!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

My two boys


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

00 buckshot behind the ear


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Diggin the bacon!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Kill em all!!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Pig Kill*

Pork kill!


----------



## GET N BENT (May 23, 2013)

Double cutters


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Shot this one a few years back.... I need a Big Pig Light for the second picture!!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Get N Bent - never seen double cutters! Nice!!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Ole ******!


----------



## smstavinoha88 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## GET N BENT (May 23, 2013)

The taxidermist thought it was really strange also.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Thats a lotta bacon, but I know there are more out there!


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Big boar last year while getting my Duck Dynasty on!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Bacon Nation


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Chunky - Nice trad kill!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

^^


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

the light makes it easy


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's my blonde, just got the mount back this week.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Roaster!!


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Good mess of hogs!! ONLY 2 MORE DAYS!!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

More


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

tombomb said:


>





3CK said:


>


Beast!!:texasflag


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Triple threat


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Like that trio pic!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

And the winner is.... Bayduck. I will be contacting you within the next few days with more details! Thanks for all who participated!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

She will be super excited !

Can't wait to try it out .


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks Again !*

We got everything in the mail.

All I can say is wow ! 1st class set up !

She can't wait to get in the field with it.


----------

